# An Abrupt End to My Uber Experience



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

Well everyone, the end is nigh.
I will no longer be driving for Uber, for several reasons.

#1 Ever since I started doing this, my sleep schedule has been completely out of wack. I only drive at night because it is the only time that it is profitable in my area.

#2 It is dangerous. I consider myself lucky to not have been robbed or carjacked. Also, there are lots of drunks on the roads at night and they like to lunge across double yellow lines every now and then.

#3 I got a new job working as armed security for a nightclub. _(Kind of ironic given what I said in #2 LOL)_ It allows me to work more hours and make more money. Some of you may have seen another post of mine in the Complaints section where I talk about how my market seems to be depreciating. Well, I did a little investigating and it turns out there is an entire fleet of.... wait for it... college freshmen fraternity brothers who are forced to drive all the ""Greek"" guys and gals around... FOR FREE! No wonder I'm literally making half as much as I usually do

#4 After several hours in my car, a Toyota Corolla, my lower back starts to hurt very badly. This is the only car I have ever experienced this with. I have decided to trade my 2009 Corolla for a 2007 Camry XLE in nearly mint condition. The market value for them is about the same but the Camry XLE is a much nicer vehicle. It has a decent amount of miles but the engine is in great shape and the alternator is brand new. I know the previous owner personally and he needs a car for his 17 year old son. This is fitting, since I got this car when I was 17. I worked every single day after school and saved nearly every penny to put a down payment on this car... I will be kind of sad to see it go.

To everyone who cared to read all of this, as well as many of my other threads, thanks for listening. I will kind of miss Uber. I quite enjoyed meeting new and interesting people and of course the drunken shenanigans of many passengers. This kind of feels like a chapter of my life is ending and something new is beginning...

This is good... Isnt it?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Very good!!


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> Well everyone, the end is nigh.
> I will no longer be driving for Uber, for several reasons.
> 
> #1 Ever since I started doing this, my sleep schedule has been completely out of wack. I only drive at night because it is the only time that it is profitable in my area.
> ...


Yes very good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> Well everyone, the end is nigh.
> I will no longer be driving for Uber, for several reasons.
> 
> #1 Ever since I started doing this, my sleep schedule has been completely out of wack. I only drive at night because it is the only time that it is profitable in my area.
> ...


I don't like the idea of " armed " security at a night club. Same reason prison Guards are not armed. Being in a teaming mass of impulsive drunks. Some will black out drink and not even know what they are doing. Is the gun concealed or in a holster. Be careful. Try to get the drunks to call Uber and not drive !


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I don't like the idea of " armed " security at a night club. Same reason prison Guards are not armed. Being in a teaming mass of impulsive drunks. Some will black out drink and not even know what they are doing. Is the gun concealed or in a holster. Be careful. Try to get the drunks to call Uber and not drive !


Concealed and holstered. The place doesn't have an alcohol license... yet. However people usually get pretty drunk before they show up to party.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> Well everyone, the end is nigh.
> I will no longer be driving for Uber, for several reasons.
> 
> #1 Ever since I started doing this, my sleep schedule has been completely out of wack. I only drive at night because it is the only time that it is profitable in my area.
> ...


Why would you wanna be armed security? You don't have state immunity that cops enjoy.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Why would you wanna be armed security? You don't have state immunity that cops enjoy.


We carry to defend our customers from active shooter situations. It is probably a good deterrent too since a lot of our guys carry openly.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Same thing with my market. I don't have a problem driving the Graveyard shift. But just for kicks, I drove once in the day just to see what the earnings would be like. Needless to say, it sucked. If it was the same at night as well, I would have quit already.


Yep. Too much waiting and never any surges. Stay safe out there.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> We carry to defend our customers from active shooter situations. It is probably a good deterrent too since a lot of our guys carry openly.


I know I'm a little late with my post, but is your post serious. You have an active shooter situation club? WTF!!! Can't tell what state you're in, but most places reserve the right to refuse admittance to anyone in possession of a deadly weapon. Especially places with a mass gathering of intoxicated patrons. I hope you're well trained in the use of firearms. If you're a family man you should have a high limit on your life insurance policy.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know I'm a little late with my post, but is your post serious. You have an active shooter situation club? WTF!!! Can't tell what state you're in, but most places reserve the right to refuse admittance to anyone in possession of a deadly weapon. Especially places with a mass gathering of intoxicated patrons. I hope you're well trained in the use of firearms. If you're a family man you should have a high limit on your life insurance policy.


Only the security guards are carrying dude... LOL. We dont want to be helpless like the victims in Orlando...etc. I was U.S. Army Infantry so I know my way around weapons dont worry.


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Why would you wanna be armed security? You don't have state immunity that cops enjoy.


Cops don't have immunity. They get sued all the time.


----------

